# Bowl Gouge (Sharpening)



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Can anybody tell me what is the best way to sharpen a bowl gouge?


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

It all depends on what ya got and how handy ya are. If you have a slow speed grinder and a Wolverine jig that's easy. I have used sandpaper on a piece of glass, a small drum sander on a drill press and a file and a diamond hone. Your objective should be to maintain your bevel and sharpen your edge. If you let us know what kind of gouge you have and what you have for sharpening devices we can go from there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

The only tool I have is a standard 7" bench grinder. 
The bowl gouges are Benjamines Best.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Lilty,

Check this link http://www.alanlacer.com/articles/grinding_part_2.html

Alan Lacer is a pro turner and this tutorial on sharpening is pretty good.
Check it out and if ya need any more help just give a hollar....:icon_wink: :icon_wink:


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

*Burlkraft*

Thanks for the link great article on sharpening bowl gouges this will definetly help me .
Thanks again.
Lilty


----------

